# Seed Bread Recipe? (Dave's Killer bread)



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I was at Costco yesterday and bought a loaf of Dave's Killer Bread - Good Seed. It is truly amazingly wonderful bread. Does anyone have a recipe like it? I have been searching the internet but haven't come up with one yet. Thanks for any help!


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

We don't have a costco within 200 miles of us so could you describe the bread and maybe I could help.I have lots of artisan bread recipes.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

ack, I just typed out an entire post (with complete ingredient list) and it's not here! Darn!

I should have listed what kind of bread it was! It is a whole grain bread (mix of whole wheat and white flours), really really chewy, with sunflower, sesame, and flax seeds.


----------

